# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Новинка - конверсия Jagsturmtiger в 72м

## Armory

Представляем новинку ARMORY - набор для конверсии моделей Sturmtiger в 72м масштабе от Dragon и Trumpeter в Jagdsturmtiger.

 

Большие фотки тут http://www.armory-rus.ru

----------

